# Getting you guys to take me seriously



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

FYI = Over 10 years ago I was a power supply design engineer who wrote apps notes for chip companies. 

Although to my great dismay, none of my app notes are remaining on either the Burr- Brown or the Microlinear websites, here are two still being touted on the Micrel website. 

http://www.micrel.com/_PDF/App-Notes/an-3.pdf#page=1

http://www.micrel.com/_PDF/App-Notes/an-5.pdf#page=1

I worked there for 3 years. 

At any rate, I am moving to becoming an electrician as 1) most of the high tech power engineering jobs have moved to China or India - where neither set puts as much focus or research into what will and will not work

and 2) electrician work in a home is where the "rubber meets the road" so to speak - it is exciting as this is really where electricity matters. 

FYI.

I still don't understand why a solid state circuit breaker has not been put into play by the residential market - it makes sense!


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Explaining the name change*

I have been divorced and remarried since these notes were published. Ex-hubbie is a techie who was threatened by me - new hubbie is a very cool contractor who is secure in his knowledge and what he can accomplish.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you for your resume, but you're a little far away for me to consider you for any openings at this time. Thank you for your interest. We will keep your resume on file for one year.

[By the way, who's not taking you seriously? I'd like to know.]


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Brendakeen said:


> I still don't understand why a solid state circuit breaker has not been put into play by the residential market - it makes sense!


Um, maybe cost. I'm sure the tooling for the typical resi thermal-magnetic breakers paid for itself many decades ago. Electronic breakers are the way to fly in commercial MDP's and commercial mains. It helps with fault co-ordination.

I envision a resi solid state breaker that would take rating plugs, such that we'd carry one standard breaker "frame" in single and double pole, and snap in a little resistor pack or whatever to make it sense at whatever amperage we want. I think Square D flopped in that idea with the Trilliant line years back.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Cost - you got me there*

During my days as a power supply design guy, I was always trying to fight the cost monster  . It is a tough one!!!!!!!

Regarding who is not taking me seriously.........let's start with Plan Nine. 

I was working as an apprentice for a while for the guy who had us put a panel in the closet...he and I had a philosophical difference of opinion as I added new service to a new line and he thought it should all go on one, when I did a rough loading analysis and he didn't. There was WAY too much loading applied to one circuit no matter what codes say, and I now have my new mentor in and he and I are looking at overall loading and are going to most likely do a service upgrade........
.

Thanks to this forum AND to my standards as well, I am more vocal as to who I will accept as a mentor and who I will not. 

I will find a way to integrate high tech and electrician work yet...........................


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Plan 9 doesn't take anyone seriously.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Brendakeen said:


> Regarding who is not taking me seriously.........let's start with Plan Nine.


 Dont' worry about that. I happen to understand where he's coming from, and I think he's probably an okay guy. He's just a little more vocal than most. I believe he entertains himself that way, and that's okay as long as you understand that up front. Don't take it personal. Some people push your buttons for no better reason that "because they can". I'm certainly guilty of that from time to time. 



Brendakeen said:


> I will find a way to integrate high tech and electrician work yet...........................


There's lots of opportunity for that, IF you can sell it properly (read, get people to want it and pay for it). Centralized lighting control, home networking/structured wiring, alarm systems, centralized AV control, all the way up to a bonafide smart house (term used generically). The obstacle there is not technical, but more sales and marketing.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We had a sub that hubbie had brought in who had the same attitude as Plan 9. This sub had worked for hubbie before as he was the main sub that the large construction company he had worked for had contracted to do jobs.................I am a Masters Degree Electrical Engineer............this person was cutting corners ALL OVER THE PLACE and at first, as a woman, I accepted him as a mentor as I was saying "This is different, it is construction, things are not as you did before".

Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Electricity is electricity, safety is safety, and I have found Electricians in the SJ Bay Area who have the same standards I do. 

You have to respect Maxwell's laws and make sure things are DONE RIGHT! 

I did this in my high tech career (now that I am over 40 and cost too much, they don't want me anymore in Silicon Valley), and will tout this again as an Electrician. 

If you cut corners, you run the risk of 1) fires 2) constant issues with circuit breakers tripping as you have more load than can be handled with one breaker or 3) really messed up systems.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Anyways MD - you DON'T have my FULL resume.*

Here it is: 

The most fun years of my career were as an engineer designing circuits..........Bob Pease was really upset when I responded to the allure of the sales/marketing salaries, he said that Santa Clara U should revoke my MSEE!!!!!!!!!!!! He was friend and mentor to me in those days. 

I have lived to see the wisdom of his words. I am trying to recreate this excitement in construction......




*Brenda Keener*
​*[email protected]*​



*Summary: *
Energetic, creative marketing manager with over 21 years experience in sales, marketing, and engineering roles. Successful in developing new customer and partner relationships, developing market strategies, and analyzing new and emerging markets. Strengths include strong global account management skills, competitive analysis/strategy development skills, and analytical skills. A strong presenter with excellent written and verbal communications ability. 

*Professional Experience:*

*ipDialog*: 1/06 - present
*Director of Sales and Marketing* (Company raised some new funding)
_Ethernet IP telephones_
· Planned and handled successful VON Show in March, and successful INNUA Global Connect Show in June
· Expanded on relationship with Nortel through presenting at Users Group Meetings, Engineering V-Calls
· Established ACT database of potential customers and distributors
· Rebuilt, expanded worldwide distributor and reseller network
· Created MRD for new WiFi phone, aided in definition
· Handled RFI/RFP responses for major carriers
· Developed new sales opportunity pipeline with over $3M potential sales 

*Keener Built Construction *9/05 – present
*Co-Owner, Sales and Marketing and Design*
_Design and build family owned construction company_
· Created marketing strategy, set up lead referral systems through Service Magic and Reliable Remodeler
· Created architectural print sets
· Closed contracts for bathroom remodels, additions, etc
· Created business plan, legal contract, system for bidding, etc
· Set up office, hired office manager
· Coordinated with subs, materials suppliers, etc
· Handled customer communication

*Shogee Inc *3/05 –9/05
*Sr Vice President, Sales and Marketing *(Company unable to raise funding)
_Mobile software and delivery systems_
· Created initial detailed business plan and sales/marketing strategic plans which included target customer list, sales funnel, channel plan, and trade show plan. 
· Made initial contact with 6 VCs/angel investors
· Developed mobile ideas and pitches to key customers, such as advertising agencies, Cisco Systems, etc
· Wrote copy for initial sales collateral – targeted to key vertical segments
· Managed creation of initial PR plan
· Developed first pass messaging/positioning plan
· Created customer and investor presentations
· Interfaced with partner companies, such as Atrua and Akamai

*Aquarian Strategic Marketing Solutions *6/04-3/05
*President and Founder*
_Sales and Marketing Consulting business_
· Created business plans for start up companies, developed market strategies and sales plans, wrote web copy, ad copy, and created collateral for eight clients

*Centillium Communications *9/03-6/04
*Director of Technical Marketing*
_Voice-Over-IP core devices, MTA box products_
· Coordinated responses for and worked at upper management levels to drive opportunities with tier one VoIP OEMs such as Alcatel, Lucent, UTS, Telica, Hitachi, and NEC
· Led strategy, wrote business plan and coordinated engineering effort for new Atlanta product family – IAD/MTA chips
· Prepared detailed competitive analyses for the Atlanta family
· Managed forecast, operations reviews/P&L and ongoing business activities
· Managed one admin and one program manager
· Worked with PR firm to reestablish messaging, PR strategy for Entropia and Atlanta product line
· Presented a technical paper at Comms Design
· Handled customer interface, contract issues for a new box product with a major US service provider
· Worked with Engineering management to make key decisions regarding resource management and SW roadmaps
· Was key interface with legal for customer and subcontractor contract issue resolution for the business unit
· Reviewed and negotiated key contracts for subcontractors, customers
· Provided sales training on the Entropia family and Atlanta family
· Wrote/coordinated website content for the VoIP product families, created presentation collateral for all families

*8/02- 9/03*. Acted as Marketing consultant to two Business Intelligence enterprise software companies, an Internet toy store, and an Internet radio network; prepared presentations, conducted marketing research, and wrote business plans. College Algebra instructor for the University of Phoenix

*ipDialog*: 3/02-8/02
*Executive Director of Marketing* (Company unable to raise Series B funding)
_Ethernet IP telephones_
· Created initial business plan
· Initiated many contacts to VCs, attended and gave investor pitches 
· Hired PR firm and managed trade show strategies
· Wrote white paper on Intelligent Endpoints, app note with 3COM’s Softswitch
· Prepared full competitive analyses 
· Handled business development activity with potential manufacturing partners and customers

*Berkana Wireless*: 2/01-3/02
*Director of Business Development/ Marketing*
_CMOS RF transceivers for the cellular handset market_
· Named the company, worked with Marcom to create brand identity
· Wrote full business plan including marketing strategy and financial analyses
· Selected and hired sales representatives in Europe and the US
· Developed potential customer relationships with Mitsubishi, Sagem, Wavecom, and NEC
· Created and presented the investor pitch for series A; the company closed $10M
· Maintained full competitive analyses, market analyses and product roadmaps; gave weekly updates as to market conditions 
· Initiated dialog with potential GSM baseband partners and reference design partners
· Worked with applications engineering to learn key RF testing methods for upcoming field support
· Served on the Technical Advisory Board of ipDialog

*Galileo Technology*: 4/99-12/01
*Director of Strategic Marketing*
_VoIP strategy/WAN communications controllers_
· Worked with Israel based architectural team in defining a higher end VoIP communications controller family, led customer interactions 
· Researched systems requirements for major VoIP systems, including Vo/DSL gateways, mediation gateways/softswitches, IPPBXs, carrier class gateways and edge/access routers
· Prepared technical presentations to educate our design facility and sales team
· Completed Product Requirements Document including payback analysis, risk assessment, and full market analysis 
· Owned business plan including complete strategic marketing plan, launch plan and product roadmap for what was to be Galileo’s client side VoIP chip-product cancelled due to changing market conditions 
· Facilitated issues between Tensilica from whom we licensed a uP core and our Israeli design center 
· Wrote a white paper contrasting the differences between the ARM9E and the Xtensa processor core
· Helped to found the first Tensilica Xtensa Users Group, hosted the initial meeting
· Monitored new technologies such as new switching fabrics, cores, etc 
· Forged relationships with key alpha site customers and technology partners, such as NMS and TI

*9th Wave, Inc*: 7/98-4/99
*VP Sales/Marketing, President and CEO* (from 9/98)
(Note: Company did not receive funding)
_ARM based VOIP controller chip for gateway applications_
· Built full functional team of 10 people plus board of directors and created a complete business plan
· Developed target spec with engineering; sought potential customer feedback from major OEMs such as Cisco and Ericcson
· Gave presentations to potential investors/VCs Prepared presentation material 
· Worked with corporate attorneys (Grey Caryware) on strategic partner contracts, patent and trademark issues.

*Digital Equipment Corporation, Semiconductor Operation*: 1/97- 7/98
*Global Accounts Manager/Regional Sales Manager*
_Fast Ethernet MACs, PCI bridges, StrongARM processor family, Alpha processors_
· Co-managed a $40M territory with one other RSM
· Handled rep reviews, forecasts, co-managed I-Squared, an 18-man rep firm 
· After promotion to Global Accounts Manager, handled a select list of accounts worldwide which included Cisco, 3COM, Philips, and Bay Area design centers for Asian/Eastern companies such as Fujitsu
· Drove activity to close pending design wins; closed wins totaling >$20M for 1998
· Wins covered such applications as WinCE based terminals and HPCs, switches and routers, I20 servers, and internet appliances
· Was 105% of budget at the end of FY97
· Handled coordination of rep training, reporting/forecasting, factory visits, rep reviews, and communication/motivation issues

*Micro Linear Corporation*: 
*Field Applications Engineer/District Sales Manager: *6/94- 1/97 
_Fast Ethernet PHY, Low Power SMPS controllers, PFC controllers, analog video components_
· Micro Linear’s first FAE; met or exceeded design win goals for 7/9 quarters
· Promoted to DSM in 1996, managed a territory that included the Pacific NW, Vancouver, Colorado, BoiseID, Montana, and Utah with revenue of $4M Acted as FAE also in this territory
· Managed 3 rep firms; consolidated them to 2 by the end of my stay
· Responsible for West Coast management of HP as a major account as of 10/96
· Added and trained a new rep firm in the Pacific NW
· Designed and implemented an Access database for WW design win activity tracking
· Won designs in such major accounts as Cisco, Palm (Pilot),SMC, Allied Telesyn, Sun Microsystems and Bay Networks

*Burr Brown Corporation*: 4/93- 6/94 
*Field Applications Engineer*
_Precision analog op amps, ADC/DACs, isolation amplifiers, PCM audio DACs/ADCs_
· Burr-Brown’s first FAE; responsible for the Bay Area, Pacific NW and Rocky Mtn states
· Met or exceeded design win goals every quarter

*Micrel Semiconductor*: 6/90- 3/93 
*Applications/Marketing Engineer*
_LDOs, SMPS controllers, FET drivers, PCMCIA switches_
· Performed market analyses, handled product releases (ads, pitch packs, etc) for new products, gave strategic inputs on positioning, market directions
· Wrote two articles for PCIM magazine; had one paper published on NiMH Battery Charging for the PCIM conference 
· Responsible for writing applications notes and data sheets

*Hewlett-Packard*: 4/84- 6/90 
*Various Engineering and Marketing Roles*
_Optical components_
· Selected to participate in a pilot engineering rotation program for three years, included Manufacturing, R&D, and Marketing assignments
· Served as a Failure Analysis Engineer from 84-87 
*Education:*

· BS Materials Science and Engineering, NorthwesternUniversity, Evanston, IL 1984 (self-financed): emphasis in Solid State Physics
· MSEE, Santa ClaraUniversity, 1991, emphasis in Analog Design
· MBA, Edinburgh School of Business (distance learning), 2000 with emphasis in Finance 
· Various HP internal management training courses, such as Behavioral Interviewing, Kepner-Tregoe analysis, Sales Training, and Perpetrating Effective People Processes 
· Many HP statistics courses such as Statistical Experiment Design
· Various Stanford courses in Materials Engineering/IC Fabrication

*Professional memberships*: IEEE

*Hobbies*: Playing trumpet, skiing, sewing, model rocketry, reading, gardening, writing science fiction, and RC cars.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Brenda... are you SURE you want all this info public? 
Lots of personal info here..

I removed your phone and address. Your free to put it back up but I would recommend keeping some of this stuff a bit more private. It's up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I Don't Mind*

I am not a person who believes in secrecy - I am who I am!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for looking out for me. 

In the Silicon Valley, there are lots of us who worked very hard to develop expertise in areas, and when the management discovered Chinese and Indian engineers who would work for 1/4 or less of what we would work for, we became toast!!!!!!!

I had moved into Sales and Marketing, so I "abandoned" the technology before others did. But I know that a lot of my friends and compatriots moved into construction at the same time I did - it is impossible to outsource a building design!!!!!!!!!!! 

But I speak for the technical brain trust of Silicon Valley when I say that if we, as the US , outsource the "intelligence" that we have, we are losing ground as a country and as a people.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ummm, why do you need a mentor?


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Electrician work is DIFFERENT*

Building codes, the ability to see where to pull a wire from when all avenues appear to be closed, etc - is a REALLY different world from making circuits work on the bench. 

I have a great deal of respect now for the electricians of the world - and I believe that after the EE profession is done being ravaged through jobs being sent to other countries, that the knowledge will stay in its basic form through the good, hard working electricians in the world.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Be proud of who you are*

And what you know......... you guys are GREAT and represent the future of the US.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

uH oh Brenda is being REALLY NICE she wants something ROFLOMAO:whistling:thumbup::laughing::clap::notworthy
JackM
yeah we luvs ya Brenda


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

In a perfect world..Mdshunk would be my mentor


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I have read and learned from a lot of MD's posts*

In a way, he IS also my mentor!


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Brendakeen*

Brenda Whats up, resume 14 positions in 21 years ?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

theman said:


> Brenda Whats up, resume 14 positions in 21 years ?


No, it's actually more than that. She left out all the "...do you want fries with that?" jobs. 

theman... do you have some open position that you're hiring for?


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I had a startup addiction*

Is there a 12 step program for that? 

ipDialog ran out of money - then hired me back three years later as a consultant, Berkana was 18 months late on the product and cut staff, DEC's StrongARM division was acquired by Intel, and Galileo was acquired by Marvell - where my then (and now ) Ex husband was Director of Business Development. 

Shogee ran out of money.............lets see, who else? 

Startups were cool, a real ride, but not so fun when funds ran dry.


----------

